# Welcome Back Macro Junkie



## PhilinYuma (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome back! I for one missed both you and your pix. (I had to go looking for them on Foreign Sites)

But I guess that it's too late fo you to win the contest! Awwww :lol:


----------



## Cosmic (Apr 13, 2009)

Is Scott back on here again then?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, he's back. I'll let him know the welcome party awaits him!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome back. I'm Dave from Chicago.


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome back even though I have not seen you back yet. Miss your pics.


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome back even though I have not seen you back yet. Miss your pics.


+1


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys.Its good to be back.Lots going on at the moment.i been raising idolomantids,,1 of my males shed to adult yesterday..im also trying to breed horse head grasshoppers..Also having another go and breeding the jade mantids.

Sorry about the images being to big for the forum..to view the full detail your going to have to click on the images

















Adult male + Female mating - Hierodula salomonis (Jade mantis)






also got a nice beetle






oh im also trying to raise Schizocephala bicornis,i have a male just shed..its around L5..i can get hold of females soon as i want them






oh..finnnaly got an image of 1st instar orhids..(thanks to robb batt )
















as well as boxers and various other species...yen still about?

here u go..below is whats going on

*currently trying to breed*

Idolomantis Diabolica

Schizocephala bicornis

Hierodula salomonis

Wahlbergii

Alalomantis coxalis

keeping for fun

Ephestiasula spec.

Hymenopus coronatus

oh iv been raising a chamloen(yemen) from a baby..hes almost adult now..il show u a pic of him later


----------



## wuwu (Apr 14, 2009)

your photos are amazing! i remember you from the canon forum.


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Take it we got the issue fixed? AWESOME pics. Those grasshoppers are just strange.


----------



## Orin (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome Scott!

Are those Hierodula really that nice looking?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 15, 2009)

Orin said:


> Welcome Scott!Are those Hierodula really that nice looking?


they sure are..no edited colour.very pretty,and very rare.every one wants em and no one can get em.for some reason graham dont sale em much so theres a big demand for em.as far as im aware im the only guy trying to breed them on the forums.i say try because last time i was unsuccessful..i only had 1 ooth laid then the female died and the ooth didnt hatch.those where the days when i feed crickets..over a year now i only feed my mantids bluebottle flies and fruit flies.So im hoping i have more success.female has laid an ooth about 3 weeks ago so fingers crossed.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome back, Scott... nice to see you (and your pics!) back.


----------

